
Optimizing the TCP/IP Checksum - redDragon
http://locklessinc.com/articles/tcp_checksum/
======
nkurz
This is a beautiful article on how to optimize a tight loop. While it uses the
example of checksums, it's more of an introduction to optimizing tight loops.
Great stuff!

